# Pageviews



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks like the pageviews have stopped again.

My counter hasn't moved at all in several days, (but hey, probably just nobody visiting X3), but I keep seeing art with 31 comments, 15 favorites and 0 views. 


I find it odd that no-one has commented on it yet.

...Or I'm just plain blind. But I did look at the forum before I posted!


----------



## UndyingSong (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm just going to go with Fenrir here and be all like, "Yeah. I'm having the pageviews problem again too!"

Because its useful. Really. >(


----------



## UndyingSong (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm going to be annoying again. *cattleprod*

The "Views" problem still persists, both with individual images as well as full page views.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 18, 2006)

im having the same problem - will somebody PLEASE sort this out already!?


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 18, 2006)

*nods* We are aware of it.


----------



## emiya (Mar 19, 2006)

Same problem here.


----------



## Pico (Mar 20, 2006)

emiya said:
			
		

> Same problem here.


No way??!?!

_Everyone_ is having the problem.  Why don't people understand this?


----------



## DarkMeW (Mar 20, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> emiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not, but that's because the password recovery feature isn't working


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 20, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> emiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because even after Dragoneer acknowledges it a ME TOO POST makes people feel more important.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 20, 2006)

yes, post count is very important...

dragoneer, may i ask how much longer its going to take to sort this out? 

(btw, thats a CUTE avatar!!!  *hugs it tightly* )


----------



## UndyingSong (Mar 21, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> _Everyone_ is having the problem.  Why don't people understand this?



Aside from the fact that it's now on the front page, there's no way (that I know of) to tell whether or not every individual is experiencing the same problem.

I dunno, I guess I'm just too used to seeing issues with individual art galleries on other sites rather than .. every gallery.

Or maybe yeah:

"With every post you make, you are one step closer to becoming God."


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 21, 2006)

UndyingSong said:
			
		

> Or maybe yeah:
> 
> "With every post you make, you are one step closer to becoming God."


Heh, heh... or else when you get to 108,000 pageviews your account vanishes as you reach artistic Nirvana?
(Might take some time at present, though )


----------



## Pico (Mar 21, 2006)

UndyingSong said:
			
		

> Pico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you must not browse art often, because every submission I've clicked on has said "Views: 0" for the past several days, so to me that's a pretty good indicator that all of the submission views are busted.  And it was a simple matter of refreshing another person's page to see that their counter was also screwed up.

Regardless!!  FA has had this problem a number of times, and god help me because I can't understand how one manages to screw up every single hit counter on a website.


----------



## Alkora (Mar 21, 2006)

I have purposefully disabled them for the moment...We were tracking down the reason as to why there was such a high load on the server, pageviews were screwing things up.

Here's what we've tried doing to store them:

PHP Session system: serialize/unserialize them into $_SESSION
   Result: caused the system to lag heavily

DB Table: This caused a high load on the table, sometimes it crashed and got corrupted (the system is designed to automatically run REPAIR TABLE on tables that return 127) other times it would write to it and time out sending a lock table timeout or deadlock error.

I've hesitated using cookies, it was what we used before. It was the cause of the logout bug. It, for some reason, caused like...30-50 cookies to be created for the same site, which mucked things up real nice...I could use serialize on the array, but i think there is a limit on how large that cookie can get before it stops working (I think i read that on php.net somewhere, i don't remember...)

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 21, 2006)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> ...
> DB Table: This caused a high load on the table, sometimes it crashed and got corrupted (the system is designed to automatically run REPAIR TABLE on tables that return 127) other times it would write to it and time out sending a lock table timeout or deadlock error.


Lock table?

I had a quick look at the SQL error log and found the likes of 

```
Database error in www.furaffinity.net: 
mysql error: Lock wait timeout exceeded; try restarting transaction
mysql error number: 1205
User: rick2tails
Date: 21.03.2006 @ 15:52
Script: /fav/70844/
Referer: http://furaffinity.net/view/70844/
IP ADDRESS:

Database error in www.furaffinity.net: 
mysql error: Lock wait timeout exceeded; try restarting transaction
mysql error number: 1205
User: Cxulubcah
Date: 21.03.2006 @ 16:08
Script: /view/75388/
Referer: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/75388/
IP ADDRESS:
```

Do you have locking set on (table) at row, page or table level and/or would uncommitted reads or NOLOCK (at all) be an issue, if used?
Where are your COMMIT points taking place, too?

Just thinking out loud


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 22, 2006)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> I have purposefully disabled them for the moment...We were tracking down the reason as to why there was such a high load on the server, pageviews were screwing things up.



does this mean that theres going to be no more pageview counters!?

omg, the pageview count is the single most important thing to an artists reputation!


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> Jheryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it just means that they have been halted temporarily until we can find a more effecient way of handling them.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 22, 2006)

well, good luck with that


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 1, 2006)

*murrs*

ive almost finished my latest picture...... and id like to submit it soon :S and gain pageviews from it....


----------



## TheGeckoDemon (Apr 10, 2006)

so if there hulted does that mean when the pageviews are back up the counter will start from were it left off or will it automatically go to the amount of pageviews we have been earning since it turned off?


----------

